# Whom the Gods would destroy, they first make mad



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I just posted my String Symphony #2 on SoundCloud. I would appreciate your comments. Be forewarned, It is not a happy piece. I posted the movements separately Listening to it all the way through may be too much for the tender hearted. 
Movement 1 is here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-747483224%2Fstring-symphony-2-movement-1
Movement 2 is here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-747483224%2Fstring-symphony-2-movement-2
Movement 3 is here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-747483224%2Fstring-symphony-2-movement-3-1
Movement 4 is here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-747483224%2Fstring-symphony-2-movement-4

Again, your comments are welcome.


----------

